# Loose Front Sight



## Briandb1222 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, today I shot my TZ-75. It's great, but one problem. Upon cleaning, I discovered that the front sight it really loose...it wobbles. Any way to fix?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Briandb1222 said:


> Ok, today I shot my TZ-75. It's great, but one problem. Upon cleaning, I discovered that the front sight it really loose...it wobbles. Any way to fix?


you can remove the sight, tighten the dovetail and reinstall the sight OR

you can peen the dovetail with the sight in place OR

you can use blue locktite to adhere it in place


----------



## Briandb1222 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd like not to use glue...SOOO, how would I peen it while in place? Or...remove it?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Briandb1222 said:


> I'd like not to use glue...SOOO, how would I peen it while in place? Or...remove it?


the locktite is the easiest way for you to do it without having any experience.... but

to tighten the dovetail you drift the sight out, then you tap down on the empty dovetail gently till the sight is snug going back in..... then you drift it into place..... using items that will not mess up the finish.....

or you can just leave the sight in place and tap down on the dovetail.....

before you do any of these, unload, clear and remove the slide and place in a vise with padded jaws.....


----------



## Briandb1222 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks. Might end up taking it to a gunsmith...but I'll keep an eye out for padded jaws!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Briandb1222 said:


> Thanks. Might end up taking it to a gunsmith...but I'll keep an eye out for padded jaws!


just pull the grip plates off the vise jaws, find some 1inch rubber chunks, drill recessed bolt holes and viola padded jaws


----------



## Briandb1222 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, my dad figured out it was riveted in.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

so your tz 75 has a trigger with a sensitivity adjustment screw and riveted front sights? wtf?


----------

